# Why am I still a beginner?



## lou1600 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think I have a love-hate relationship with snowboarding. I went yesterday for the first time this season. I must have fallen over at least 20 times. My knees are really sore and bruised because the ground was pretty icy and hard. It didn't stop me though, I kept going. 

This is my third season. The first season, I had about 4 days on the slopes and spent most of the time on my butt. Last season I had about 6 days, and was starting to link turns properly, but was still pretty slow. That is until the last day, when something clicked and everything felt really natural - I had no issues turning at all, my speed seriously increased and I was even carving easily. It was so much fun.

I know I'm out of practice, but I wasn't expecting yesterday to be so bad. I felt like I was teaching myself to turn again. By the end of the day, I was linking turns ok, but slowly and it didn't feel easy or natural, and I was still occasionally falling toeside. 

Everyone says it's hard to learn at first, but I really should have learned more by now, right? I don't know anyone who snowboards who has had as much trouble as me...I'm wondering how much more to keep trying before I admit that I'm just not very good and perhaps switch to skiing.


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

You've had 10 days with very long breaks between half of those days. You'll always forget a little bit and ten days isn't a lot so you haven't learnt that much so naturally you'll probably have to start from scratch. Just run through the things you did to learn how to link turns etc. Maybe even do a lesson. You should find you pick things back up faster than you originally learnt them originally.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

lou1600 said:


> I think I have a love-hate relationship with snowboarding. I went yesterday for the first time this season. I must have fallen over at least 20 times. My knees are really sore and bruised because the ground was pretty icy and hard. It didn't stop me though, I kept going.
> 
> This is my third season. The first season, I had about 4 days on the slopes and spent most of the time on my butt. Last season I had about 6 days, and was starting to link turns properly, but was still pretty slow. That is until the last day, when something clicked and everything felt really natural - I had no issues turning at all, my speed seriously increased and I was even carving easily. It was so much fun.
> 
> ...


It was a love hate relationship for me too man. I hated that I loved it! haha sorry I just had to 

But in all seriousness it took me up to 10 days on the mountain as well before I had my first real successful linked turns on the board. I wouldn't fret about your lack of progress just keep up the determination and it'll all click into place eventually. However if your that disgusted with your lack of progress you might wanna look into getting a lesson, preferably a private one so the teacher can specifically focus on you. 

Beyond that man we all have our good and bad days. I know sometimes I can kill it on the mountain while other times I seem to be biffing like a noobstick. Also you might wanna load up on some crash pads as well if your body's taking a decent beating.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You barely snowboard right now. 4 and 6 days in a season is nothing. That's barely enough to learn. I would recommend a lesson. It will do wonders for your mechanics and confidence. Then just get out more and you will gain even more confidence in your abilities. Unless you're a quitter, then you'll just ski, until that's to hard too.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I went through the same thing for the first 3 seasons; essentially only putting in about 6-7 days after 3 years (pathetic). It's not until I go beyond 15-20 days that I can honestly say I'm comfortable. Just keep at it.


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

I had the same thoughts for my first couple of years. But eventually, I got the hang of it and it's been a blast ever since. When I go out for the first time of the season, it takes me a few runs to get back into the swing of things. Get out there and do some more snowboarding!


----------



## lou1600 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, sounds like this is normal then. I just wasn't sure whether it was normal, or if it was because I am crap (especially since my boyfriend is progressing way faster than me).


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Some people can pick up things quicker, especially if they're more athletically inclined and are used to playing with their balance. It's perfectly normal.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

definitely invest in a lesson. For most people only one lesson is enough to learn the fundamentals pretty solidly.

After that, especially if you are not riding frequently or if you are taking long breaks between sessions, it's going to be sketchy. I remember when I was a kid in high school and only rode a few times a year, those first days out each season were always pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

snowboarding has a steep learning curve. When you are just learning you will will fall a lot, and it is discouraging.6 or 7 days a season is nothing, its hardly enough to learn anything. I say this over and over but a lesson or 2 is ESSENTIAL when learning to snowboard. you will learn the wrong way if you try to teach yourself and it will make everything 10x harder. why are you a beginner...its because you haven't ridden at all, simple as that. Its all about time, albeit quality time, on the board.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

lou1600 said:


> I think I have a love-hate relationship with snowboarding. I went yesterday for the first time this season. I must have fallen over at least 20 times. My knees are really sore and bruised because the ground was pretty icy and hard. It didn't stop me though, I kept going.
> 
> .



get some volleyball knee pads, get lessons, snowolf's vids and ride more...like try do go 2x/week;


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

Hang in there! I agree with what everyone has said about both getting out there more and taking a lesson or two. Last year was my first year out. Learning to snowboard was the most frustrating thing I have ever done in my entire life! We got out there as much as possible (about 40 times) so that I had a good foundation by the end of the year because I didn't want to ever have to go through that learning curve again. I took a few lessons last year and in each one, the instructors provided little tips that stuck with me and that got me through some of the more frustrating times. There are lots of great lesson deals out there right now.

You will get it. Be patient with yourself. My boyfriend catches on to everything super fast too and it makes me incredibly hostile Just realize that you are different people and you will get it in your own time. Don't worry about what he is doing, it's not a competition. Just try to have fun. It won't be long before you are spending WAY more time standing up than falling down and you'll look at other people learning and be really thankful that you're past that point.

Also knee pads are essential. You will be more confident to try things if you are not worried about hurting yourself. Lots of times, confidence is one of the biggest factors in progressing.

Good Luck!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I hear the frustration in your tone. Please, don't give up yet. The thing about riding for a lot of people is that progression comes in little "light bulb moments". You struggle and struggle and struggle and then POP the light bulb clicks on and you have a breakthrough.


^THIS.

Ever since I started snowboarding it has all been lightswitch moments. Couldn't link turns, then all of a sudden I could. Couldn't ride switch to save the world, then one day a switched up and went all the way down a 3.5KM run no problem. Busted my ass on butter boxes for an entire season, the next season it was like they were flat ground. I don't know what it is but everything for me, jumps, ground tricks, whatever... I can never get it right and then one day I just wake up and have it down pat.


----------



## lou1600 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Yeah I've had a couple of lessons before. I had two my first season, which were awesome, and one last season, which I really didn't get anything out of. I'd be willing to have another one now though, if it will help.

Knee pads would be a good idea ;-) Funny thing is, I've fallen many times before, but never been bruised like this before. The slopes were just so icy the other day that I took a beating every time I fell.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

If it was super icy conditions then I would just shrug it off and see how things go with some actual snow. Like others have said a lesson never hurts, even for some of the best.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with Tech, if the conditions were icy, than it's already more difficuly for a beginner to feel confident.

I've been out 6 times on the East Coast this year and it is ICY. Everybody struggles with the ice, my knees are black from trying to do butter presses on the ice. 

My g/f gets mad (don't tell her that though) that I'm progressing faster than she is.. but I've played hockey,lacrosse,football,skateboarded,ski,waterski,wakeboard,bmx,motocross. I feel i learn faster because I was willing th throw myself down the double blacks the first year.

Don't fret it, you'll get it!


----------



## Snowrat (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty much re-enforcing what everyone else has said: I jumped into this sport head first, put in about three days a week for the first year (which was all the time I could manage to get away from my day job). It wasn't until toward the end of the first season that I really felt "comfortable" on toe side turns. Went into the second season with more time (4+ days a week) and it wasn't until halfway through the second season that I got comfortable on black runs. I'm now six years into it, started instructing this year, and I still feel wobbly for the first week or so of a new season. Don't give up, get a lesson, and spend as much time as you can on the board. If you're like most of us, you didn't learn to walk, ride a bike or skateboard after ten tries either. And (having switched to the ride side after 20+ years of skiing); I can say switching to skiing won't be any different. You may not fall as much or as hard on skiis, but you won't be good or comfortable after ten tries on two sticks either.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I remember being a Florida boy(never having seen snow) and learning on the ice-coast(W.V.). For me, it was getting off the bunny/practice area and getting some speed(body in motion tends to stay in motion). I noticed that all of my edge biting slams were when I was going just a few miles an hour. Get off that heel edge!(referring to the falling leaf, thing). At some point you need to point that stick down the hill. The more perpendicular to the fall line you let yourself get, the harder it will be(until you gain confidence) to transition to the other edge. When transitioning(this was my BIG revelation) from one edge to the other, twist the board with your front foot. ie: If you are on the heel edge, use your front foot to initiate the transition to the toe. It will start grabbing on the toe edge and the rest of the board and your body will follow. Same process to get back to heel. Start unloading your leading foot's toes(your back foot will still be firmly on toe)and rock back to the heel. This twisting(for lack of better description) of the board will cause you back toes to start unloading and transition to back to heel. You're still gonna fall(if not, you're not trying enough new stuff) but the falls hurt less and less. Yes, you even get better at falling. Good luck!
Steve


----------



## ceridwen (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation to you. I've gone out boarding over the course of 4 seasons now, but am still just starting to move past the beginner stage because normally I only got 2-3 days per season. Now that I live out west instead of in Florida I've been out 7 days so far this season and things are starting to come together a lot better. And yet still my husband makes gains much faster than I do. Honestly it's not that surprising. Men have more muscle and gain muscle more quickly than women on average. The fact that I'm extremely slim and gain muscle very slowly even for a female just amplifies that. He's also more daring than I am and takes more chances, which contributes to him progressing faster.

I've come to terms with him progressing faster. I go out with him most of the time on the slopes because it encourages me to take more chances but I also make sure I go out by myself some if I start to get frustrated or too beat up/tired to keep up. I've taken one lesson this season that wasn't super helpful but will probably try again later this season. I've also found that there are a few things that I can do as well or better than him, so we make sure to go do those together. Powder is especially fun for this. Falling hurts a lot less and because I'm lighter than him I can get back up much faster.

I guess I don't have a ton of advice, except to tell you that you aren't alone and that it's also pretty normal for your boyfriend to learn faster. It doesn't mean you suck at snowboarding or will never be able to progress!


----------



## lou1600 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Kapn, makes sense.

Great to hear about your experience cerdiwen. The annoying thing is I reckon I'm generally in better shape than my boyfriend, but for whatever reason he's just better at snowboarding. One of my instructors said it's harder for women because our center of body mass is lower.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

just stay with it and if possible have more time boarding.i'm in my second season and i've skied/skiboarded for seven years but always wanted to see if i can snowboard. stayed with it with all the aches and pain but i'm getting better and enjoying it everytime. i can honestly say,i love snowboarding than skiing: DO NOT GIVE UP!


----------



## lilpea (Dec 18, 2011)

Keep going. I was the same - started at the age of 30, never any snow experience before that. My first year I did 4 days (um, hated it...), 2nd year did 6 days and at the end of that could link turns but very badly and very slow. Third year did 6 days and was a bit more fluid but still slow and scared. Now I have moved somewhere where there is a ski slope 10 mins away and really believe I will improve with regular practice. What I am aiming for is to conquer the dreaded t-bar. So no, you aren't crap, you're just on the steepest part of the learning curve, don't give up!


----------



## supafobb (Jan 27, 2012)

Lou, I totally feel you. Although I've gone twice in the past 10 years, this is my very first real season snowboarding. Like everyone else, the heel edge was my safety net and could NOT muster the courage to practice toe side. In fact, after 2 days, I seriously considered selling all my gear (which I bought spontaneously in Nov.) and just quitting altogether; I just didn't think it was for me. 

The eureka moment came when I took lessons, and believe me, having a good instructor helps a LOT. I barely started linking my turns after the 4th day, did my first blue run on the 6th day, and 11 sessions later, I'm perfectly comfortable on blue runs without stopping.

Here's the catch-I've been boarding every weekend since mid-December...also putting myself in crazy debt, but I went from hating it to obsessing over it, and getting better and better with each session.

There were a few comments above talking about initiating turns with your FRONT leg. Man, that was one of THE best advice I ever had when trying to turn toe-side. Next-best advice is to get pads. I still wear my knee and butt pads as I still catch a nasty edge once in a while, usually when trying to get daring. 

Anyway, best of luck to you. It sounds like you're not planning on giving up, so I imagine you're going to excel in it.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> a lesson or 2 is ESSENTIAL when learning to snowboard. you will learn the wrong way...


Not necessarily, unless i'm just really speshul. Dad took me to a hill in a park at the age of 4 and pretty much said "k now snowboard". Never took lessons. 14 years later with like 1-2 outings per year(3-4 in recent years where my love of the sport has grown), just trying things out as I go, and I'd say I'm pretty good fundamentally. I use weight shifting and torsion when turning, keep my carve lines thin, and can take on steeps/trees/powder stashes without breaking a sweat. Maybe the early exposure did it for me, I dunno.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

DiamondCarver said:


> Not necessarily, unless i'm just really speshul. Dad took me to a hill in a park at the age of 4 and pretty much said "k now snowboard". Never took lessons. 14 years later with like 1-2 outings per year(3-4 in recent years where my love of the sport has grown), just trying things out as I go, and I'd say I'm pretty good fundamentally. I use weight shifting and torsion when turning, keep my carve lines thin, and can take on steeps/trees/powder stashes without breaking a sweat. Maybe the early exposure did it for me, I dunno.


i mean, 14 years provides a lot of time to practice.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Some years I didn't even go up lol


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Just hang in there. The initial learning curve is steep and those long breaks are tend to be "3 steps forward, 2 back" kinda deals. At least you've had a taste of the fun (linking turns frequently and more easily). I think most will agree that that's the point at which the learning curve flattens out and the progression starts happening quickly. 

You know now that that point isn't far away so get a lesson and ride as frequently as possible. That light switch moment isn't far away... a few more falls should do it!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Not sure that lou1600 is checking this today supafobb.

Nice necro btw. Hmm, actually, how old does a thread have to be qualify?


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Like everyone else says, hang in there! I am in a similar situation. I live on the east coast and was a skier for 20 years or so.....never got to go
that often, maybe 10 times a year being a record. I wasn't a great skier but I could get down most black diamonds with relative ease. Well I bought a wakeboard boat a few years ago and really got in to that....first time I had ever ridden anything sideways. So I began to wonder if I would enjoy snowboarding. Last year I went twice. I took a lesson on day one and fell about 50 times! I had bruises all over my a$$ and was sore as hell the next day. Despite that I had a good time and went back. By the end of the second day I was able to link a turn or two a few times but for the most part was a heel side hero! I bought my own stuff for this season and went for the first time last week. I swear I was shocked at how much it felt like I had forgotten ! I mean I had trouble skating and getting off the lift to begin with, but little by little I began to pick it back up. By the end of the day I had an epiphany or something and began to link turns!! I literally had a big $hit eating grin on my face going down the mountain, lol. So I was jacked to go again and was able to yesterday.....long story short...I sucked! Fell a bunch again and lost some of my previous mojo. It was much icier this time out though which didn't help I think. I was having trouble with being confident enough to point the board down the hill and pick up enough speed to make it easier to turn. Anyway, sorry for the long post....don't give up. I am not going to! I just turned 46 and if an old fart like me can hang in so can you!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

:laugh:

Really?

Ok, i'll play along. I'm sure the OP is finding these cool stories very inspirational right bout now


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There are lots of beginner days for....moguls, chutes, trees, jumps, switch, bombing, cliff drops, deeeep poo....guess what...you still get to eat $$$$$$HHHHHHIIIIT.

Btw it still takes me about the first 5-6 days each year to get back to where I left off at the end of the prior season.


----------



## Reykd (Jan 19, 2012)

do what hippies do, move to a ski town and live there for a season. you'll get good very fast


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Reykd said:


> do what hippies do, move to a ski town and live there for a season. you'll get good very fast


Hippies in ski towns? Thought it was all high priced condos and no free parking for said scum?


----------



## supafobb (Jan 27, 2012)

It ain't a poor man's sport


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

supafobb said:


> It ain't a poor man's sport


I know people who do it on the cheap. Just gotta be organised and smart


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Ryan_T said:


> Some people can pick up things quicker, especially if they're more athletically inclined and are used to playing with their balance. It's perfectly normal.


Yea i agree, I started about 3.5 4 years ago and by my second season I could go all over the mountain. Just keep at it , repetition is key..


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> There are lots of beginner days for....moguls, chutes, trees, jumps, switch, bombing, cliff drops, deeeep poo....guess what...you still get to eat $$$$$$HHHHHHIIIIT.
> 
> Btw it still takes me about the first 5-6 days each year to get back to where I left off at the end of the prior season.


ha yea if you aint eating shit your not improving. I took a spill the other day that sent me flying my knees felt like they were gonna detach from my body and back aches. I had a bruise under my eye and a mark the goggles left. Im glad it was a semi powder day or else Id be hurting even worse. Helmet helped alot.


----------



## supafobb (Jan 27, 2012)

snowjab said:


> ha yea if you aint eating shit your not improving. I took a spill the other day that sent me flying my knees felt like they were gonna detach from my body and back aches. I had a bruise under my eye and a mark the goggles left. Im glad it was a semi powder day or else Id be hurting even worse. Helmet helped alot.


Well, shit, that means I must be improving a LOT 
And yeah, I've lost count on how many times my helmet prevented a concussion. Or maybe I did get one...


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

supafobb said:


> Well, shit, that means I must be improving a LOT
> And yeah, I've lost count on how many times my helmet prevented a concussion. Or maybe I did get one...


ha it does cus it means youre still out there. Believe me so many times I wanted to quit after each fall. I used to say this isnt even a real sport LOL


----------



## supafobb (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, I was ready to call it quits too in the beginning. Now, whenever I take huge spills, it's usually because I was trying to do something daring...or stupid... well, I guess sometimes there's an overlap


----------



## deifys (Jan 4, 2012)

Ive got 15 days in the hill so far in January, 4hours X 15 = 60 hours or so. The progression is wild! Still fall from doing shit I dont know how to, but its so rewarding when you get it within a run or two.


----------

